# Seen this? Trefecta ?



## MalibuMan (Feb 28, 2015)

I even cycled on it. Everything performs and looks perfect, except the price tag. 

They now ask 25.000 euro for it, for about 8000 you can buy a Stealth Bomber with similar performance but without the carbon wheels.


----------



## foetske (Oct 22, 2014)

Than you didn't ride the stealth bomber. Or you didn't drive offroad. I guess you didn't both.
I hope you believe me: the Trefecta is as light as a bicycle but as fast as a motorcycle. The stealth bomber is as heavy as a motorcycle and as fast as a bicycle. Really: to drive a cycle with a wheel motor is not possible offroad. You're rear wheel won't stay in touch with the grond: Specially not going downhill. It's not in the wheels only: it's the complete machine. And foldable. 

As you want to try: take care of a good insurance for driving the bomber downhill.


----------

